# John Deere TRS32 bolt issue



## dakotajudo (Feb 4, 2019)

Greeting all, Dose anyone have a list of the screws on the engine? To be exact the screw on the front of the engine (facing away from you in the operater position) that holds the leaf spring on the heat shield?


----------

